# CR 13.2



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

This release lets us reorder the edit panel to match the order in which the functions execute.   Calibration was listed last....it is the first.   Profile was at the top and it is actually one of the last to execute.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

I wonder when LrC will be updated to match.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Mar 12, 2021)

I would check about the application. 
You can reorder LrC panels today but Adobe determines the application during export and print.  The order your panel is in does not matter I've read.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

The point is that you can now arrange the Develop and ACR edit panels to match the order of execution.   That order is evidently not the default order in which the edits are listed.


----------



## hanoman (Mar 12, 2021)

Is there anywhere documented in which sequence the functions of the development module are applied? - Does the sequence in the .xmp file give a hint?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2021)

mcasan said:


> The point is that you can now arrange the Develop and ACR edit panels to match the order of execution.   That order is evidently not the default order in which the edits are listed.


Does it actually anywhere say "to match the order of execution"? If not, then I think you've jumped to the wrong conclusion, as it just seems to me that they've simply introduced the capability (which has been in LrClassic for quite a while) for the user to rearrange the order of the various tools to better suit individual preferences. That "Default Order" is simply the order in which the tools have historically been listed before the rearrange option was introduced.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Mar 12, 2021)

mcasan said:


> arrange the Develop and ACR edit panels to match the order of execution.


That's my point. The order in the panel does not dictate the order of execution at least in LrC


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

Fully agreed.   But now you can put them in the same order as they will execute....expect for Profile.   Profile seems to be fixed at the top of the list, Calibration is executed first as I remember.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2021)

Unless things have changed recently, and I've missed it, we don't know in what order the various edit tools are actually executed. AFAIK, this new "feature" (which has been in Classic for quite a while) is purely a convenience for the user so that they can group their most used tools to the top of the panel and keep the least used tools at the bottom, thus minimising travel between the various tools.

In terms of the Profile/Calibration tools, yes in the past the Calibration panel may well have been the first tool executed, but only because the profile was selected in that panel. Now that the profile is independent of the Calibration panel, it's logical that the profile is now the first item used, as that would be needed for the initial raw conversion.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

Blake Rudis spend many hours figuring out the execution order in ACR.   He had a class on it.  As I remember Profile and the Color tools are last and Calibration is first.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2021)

mcasan said:


> Blake Rudis spend many hours figuring out the execution order in ACR.   He had a class on it.  As I remember Profile and the Color tools are last and Calibration is first.



Youtube video from Blake Rudis about this topic:


----------

